# Damn I FAIL at homebrew



## thapr3dat0r (Sep 16, 2011)

Attempted my first home chemistry experiment a couple weeks back. The plan was to brew Prop, NPP and Mast. 10 grams of each. I ended up doing a blend of the three and then just brewing the remainder solo. 

Well, first I used too much pressure on the bottle top filters with the hand pump. Damn receiver flask ended up cracking, two of them. I was using like 10psi or more, lol  I wondered why it stopped filtering after only like 50ml. I thought The gear was dirty or something and just clogged the filter fast. So what did I do? Yup, cranked up the pressure  Ended up, I couldn't maintain any pressure with the cracks in the receiver. 

The whole process took a lot longer than expected, especially with so much gear to brew. Getting frustrated, tired and impatient I even spilled some oil with gear in it.....twice  Once trying to transfer the gear from a busted filter into another, and once trying to draw oil from the beaker. Luckily it was just prop and NPP, not the pricey stuff (Masteron).

But all in all, it wasn't a COMPLETE failure. It was a rewarding experience. I still got lots of nice pretty clear gear (none of which crashed) that shoots smooth with no pain. And of course, the lessons learned for next time.

Got Winny too but decided to cap that instead after hearing about how hard it is to hold in oil solution and how painful the water shots are. Hopefully I don't fuck the dog on my capping experiment.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

5 psi bro. no more than that.  have you brewed before?


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 16, 2011)

I dont use anything but just a .45 filter and a 3ml syringe. Works like a charm, but hell man you have to be carefull and patient. Slow down and dont wast your gear man.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> I dont use anything but just a .45 filter and a 3ml syringe. Works like a charm, but hell man you have to be carefull and patient. Slow down and dont wast your gear man.


 i did 300 mls by hand yesterday and today. my thums hurt


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Sep 16, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> 5 psi bro. no more than that.  have you brewed before?



Nope, first time. Yeah, after doing more research I learned 3-4 psi...5 max. I read, researched and learned a lot before attempting this and that was the one small key detail I overlooked. I think next time will be perfect. 



AnabolicAgent said:


> I dont use anything but just a .45 filter and a 3ml syringe. Works like a charm, but hell man you have to be carefull and patient. Slow down and dont wast your gear man.



I agree dude. Toward the end it was getting late and I was getting tired. I did get some syringe filters as back up. Used one of them. I just wanted to use the bottle tops because everybody raves about them, especially since I was making so much gear (A lot for me, first time at least).


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Sep 16, 2011)

Using both the bottle filter and the syringe filter, I can see how they both have their own pros and cons.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

thapr3dat0r said:


> Nope, first time. Yeah, after doing more research I learned 3-4 psi...5 max. I read, researched and learned a lot before attempting this and that was the one small key detail I overlooked. I think next time will be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree dude. Toward the end it was getting late and I was getting tired. I did get some syringe filters as back up. Used one of them. I just wanted to use the bottle tops because everybody raves about them, especially since I was making so much gear (A lot for me, first time at least).


unless youre making 150 or more mls you might as well just filter by hand


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Sep 16, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> unless youre making 150 or more mls you might as well just filter by hand



I can definitely understand why. This time I was trying to brew all 30 grams of the prop, NPP and mast. At around 100mg/ml for the solo stuff and 150mg/ml for my blend, it came out to just under 300mls. Maybe I just tried to do too much and get too fancy. Although my prop, NPP, mast blend seemed to come out very nicely. Been on for a week, we'll see....


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

i cant do winnie or susp but i stick to tren now only . i learned today from gymrat that the reason why.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 17, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> i did 300 mls by hand yesterday and today. my thums hurt




lol damn bro..invest in the stericup setup


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 17, 2011)

thapr3dat0r said:


> I can definitely understand why. This time I was trying to brew all 30 grams of the prop, NPP and mast. At around 100mg/ml for the solo stuff and 150mg/ml for my blend, it came out to just under 300mls. Maybe I just tried to do too much and get too fancy. Although my prop, NPP, mast blend seemed to come out very nicely. Been on for a week, we'll see....




if its not to late..save what was spilled and put in in a vial or whatever..then when u get new filters u can refilter and be good to go


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> lol damn bro..invest in the stericup setup


I'll get the set up as soon as I run out of the supplies I bought for hand filtering lol. It's not too bad tho. Th eq is the only pain in the ass coz it's so fuckin thick


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 17, 2011)

True LOL
I made some at 600 mg/ml
Holds with.no problem but a bit thick ha

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy fuck 600? Lol well I don't think eq can crash, right? I mean it's not a powder


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Sep 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> if its not to late..save what was spilled and put in in a vial or whatever..then when u get new filters u can refilter and be good to go



Dude, I tried trust me. When it happened I was hysterical. It was all over the counter. I did what I could but it was useless.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 17, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Holy fuck 600? Lol well I don't think eq can crash, right? I mean it's not a powder




ya man held with no problem..no pain either..no bb just 2%ba and oil..i love eq for that reason ha


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 17, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> ya man held with no problem..no pain either..no bb just 2%ba and oil..i love eq for that reason ha


I been using 18% bb just to thin it a bit but you you're not getting any pain at 600 with no bb I might just not use it next time


----------



## brundel (Sep 17, 2011)

Must be like shooting honey.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 17, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> unless youre making 150 or more mls you might as well just filter by hand


 

Agreed, I never try to make everything at once. just measure out enough powder to make 100ml and then go at it with a 3ml syringe and a filter. Though remember you need an 2 18g needles one for the filtering and one for air release back out of the sterile vial.

Peace


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 17, 2011)

brundel said:


> Must be like shooting honey.




ya basically...takes a bit to push through a 22g ha


----------

